# Can we collect e46 TSB info here?



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

The only way I found out about TSB's is from posts on bimmer.org. But you can't search archives easily and sometimes I miss the original post. It would be great to be able to research a problem and see if a TSB exists. And this site would be a good place for it. Your thoughts?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Great idea. You go first!*


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

*Maybe Jon S can help?*

Jon has access to the latest info. Jon...are you committing a sin if you share this?


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Here is the TSB link

http://www.alldata.com/TSB/0106_mo.html


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

dannyxi said:


> *Here is the TSB link
> 
> http://www.alldata.com/TSB/0106_mo.html *


Too bad they don't sell the specific data for BMW's... or do they? I can't find anyway to subscribe to the service for a BMW.


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

I find Alldata is somewhat behind. Also, you can't see the descriptions unless you subscribe. Maybe there is a more cost-effective way to share this.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

If someone wants to compile them, I'll post 'em and provide a link in my sig.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

I have access to the BMW TSBs. If you want a particular one, let me know the number and I will get you the info.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

hey, could you tell me the info on this one pleaseeeeeee  : 610700


----------



## pimpdaddy330iSE (Jan 5, 2002)

Have you got access to the new HK fix TSB?


----------

